# This robot from Zuta Labs may change the way you print



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

The future of portable printing is rolling slowly across a piece of A4 paper on a hot Thursday afternoon in Jerusalems early summer. After what seems like an eternity compared to a standard inkjet device, the prototype creates seven characters with two spaces; the end result looks like it was spit out of an aging dot matrix printer.

Its slow, Tuvia Elbaum, co-founder of Zuta Labs, says for about the third time after the printer finishes its work. And while it may be slow now, the idea driving this start-up is nonetheless engaging.

The Zuta Pocket Printer is not your typical boxy tabletop inkjet or even a miniaturized version of one. Its a robot thats a little smaller than a CD case, with four wheels and a printer cartridge currently tethered to an Arduino board.

Read More


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Now that was an interesting read. Maybe if they can manage the smaller versions, I may just look at it


----------

